# Cruzinforbruzin build thread



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Show us the pics


----------



## Cruzinforbruzin (Mar 5, 2021)

Here's a few I have I'm installing a few more things this weekend including mud flaps dual end exhuast and side skirts will post pics when it's final


----------



## Cruzinforbruzin (Mar 5, 2021)

Will also post engine bay when I get it all cleaned up and everything installed 3 yrs in the making hard work pays off brothers


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Awesome! Excited to see the pics


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Clean cruze, looks good so far!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice looking car @Cruzinforbruzin 

I have a couple questions if I could take some of your time....
1. What brand of headlights/tailights?
2. What's the diameter and width of those rims?
3. What size tire are you running?
4. What brand of lowering springs do you have?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Cruzinforbruzin (Mar 5, 2021)

1. Headlights I'm pretty sure are Spex-d taillights are Spyder also found on Amazon haven't yellowed a bit even in Arizona sun had for over year now 
2. 18x 8 for the size of the rims bought through element wheels 
3. Wheel diameter is 225 
4. Godspeed lowering springs found on Amazon


----------



## Cruzinforbruzin (Mar 5, 2021)

I plan to install Cruze cultures $700 coilovers since the lowering springs aren't quite low enough for me at the moment


----------



## Cruzinforbruzin (Mar 5, 2021)

I just started my official cruzinforbruzin insta go there to check out great pics and vids of my Cruze like follow and share thx abunch for the compliments.!!


----------

